# Advantium oven



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm curious to know if any of you has had a chance to use the GE Advantium oven. Apparently it cooks with light and with or without microwaves. My old Amana Radarrange is petering out (it's 24 years old) and I'm considering the Advantium as a replacement.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I've used the Vulcan equivalent, the Flashbake. They both use halogen bulbs and a reflective interior. The halogen ovens produce a better product than a microwave, but the upkeep isn't worth it. The reflective interior and glass shields that cover the lights must be kept pristinely clean. To do so , you can only use certain products. For example, you have to use a specific type of scrub pad on the reflective interior that is less likely to leave scratches. Add to that the time you'll have to spend figuring out how to cook in this new oven and I would say you are better off buying a new microwave. When the price comes down on these halogen ovens, maybe I'd opt for it, but they are still new technology, and are still very pricey.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Mezzaluna,

Click here for websites to browse with opinions & reviews.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thank you, Cchiu. We'll probably get one in the future (hubby gets a GE discount), but not before my sturdy Amana Radarange, circa 1976, dies.


----------

